# The crazy world we live in!!!!!!



## Mike1950 (May 29, 2014)

*Hawaii man gets probation for making son walk 1 mile home from school*
http://www.foxnews.com/us/2014/05/2...ng-kid-walk-1-mile-judge-calls-it-old-school/

I would comment on this but I would not want to make work for the mods.........-I guess not only am I hippy turned red neck but I also wonder when they are going to figure out that we are becoming a fat nation because of our eating habits-but also no exercise = fat as...........

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## DKMD (May 29, 2014)

I don't know all the details here(maybe the kid is four or five years old), but I'm starting to think my parenting style will land me in prison... And I'm not gonna change a thing about what I expect from my kids. They'll probably double my sentence when I tell the judge he/she can kiss my old school a$$!

Reactions: Agree 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (May 29, 2014)

Considering I lived down the street from school if have to say I didn't. But I did walk!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 29, 2014)

Can't hardly spank a child without social services being called. And people wonder why the younger generation is so out of control.

My 4 year old gets his butt whipped when he misbehaves.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 29, 2014)

2 miles to school for me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Final Strut (May 29, 2014)

Just over a mile everyday unless it was raining.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (May 29, 2014)

We lived on an island and I had to swim 3 miles one way through shark infested waters just to get to the bus stop on the tip of the mainland for the 3 hour bus ride to the school. My parents used to wake us up a half an hour before we went to bed . . . . you all had it easy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## HomeBody (May 30, 2014)

I walked about a mile to grade school. Rode my bike when I could, walked in the winter. My mom says I was never sick in grade school because I walked/rode everyday. Gary

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shadetree_1 (May 30, 2014)

A mile to and from for me until I was 14 then mom let me take our 55 Ford stationwagon when she did not need it or my buddy picked me up on his 59 Harley Sportster (we thought we were badas___s in our leather jackets and shades on a Harley.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 30, 2014)

I had 6 miles there and back up hill both ways with no shoes. did five years in 6th grade they made me go to 7th grade when I grew a beard.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Kevin (May 30, 2014)

davduckman2010 said:


> I had 6 miles there and back up hill both ways with no shoes. did five years in 6th grade they made me go to 7th grade when I grew a beard.



6 miles with hills. What a vacation. Our dad moved us to Pluto when I was in the third grade. He would fire us to earth through an ion anti-matter cannon everyday and we had to hold our breath for the four hours it takes to get to earths atmosphere at the speed of light. By the time we got through earths atmosphere we'd be burnt half to death even though he had encapsulated us in a block of the densest ice in the solar system, which we ourselves had to mine before we could eat the ice worms which barely kept us alive. He made some deal with NASA where they would shoot us back to Pluto after school everyday where we'd be forced to mine the black ice minerals he used to pay NASA for our transportation costs.

Since one Pluto year is a bout 250 earth years, the time change nearly killed me by the time I got my diploma. Duck you had it really easy.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 30, 2014)

ahhh kids got to dam easy now . they don't know what its like to get taken out in the hall bend over hold your ankles and get a swat from from a teacher .each had there own specialy made paddles from the wood shop. the ones with the holes in them were the worst  there was some you prayed were not the ones delivering that blow. light your rear end up bad you could here a pin drop down the hall and wack every one would here it . ahh the good ol days you most often didn't commit that stupidity again or at least not get caught .

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## ripjack13 (May 30, 2014)

In Hawaii no less! He had it made in the shade. 

Well, I remember back when I was just a wee tadpole. We had to walk uphill both...ah who am I kidding?... I loved going to school. I used to roller skate back n forth. and when I didn't skate, I rode my bike. that I made from scrap parts. It looked like hell, but that's what I wanted. nobody wants to steal a crumby looking bike...little did they know it was a kuwahara.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robert flynt (May 30, 2014)

Kevin said:


> We lived on an island and I had to swim 3 miles one way through shark infested waters just to get to the bus stop on the tip of the mainland for the 3 hour bus ride to the school. My parents used to wake us up a half an hour before we went to bed . . . . you all had it easy!


I'm only 1/4 Irish and I've never met one one that was more full of BS than Kevin, he must be 100%!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Blueglass (May 31, 2014)

1/2 mile or more to the bus stop then another 20- 30 miles on the bus to school depending on which grade I was in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brown down (Jun 2, 2014)

I think every home should have a timeout chair. we could make and sell them here on woodbarter. or bring back the good ole days of blasting them when they mess up good and make the paddles. its a win win for all of us. you imagine the beauty of a ugly duck wood paddle with cherry burl inlay in the handle hahahah

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------

